# Safely landing a big fish



## Erichugh22 (Mar 31, 2014)

Seeing the size of the tarpon I have been seeing lately, I have been wondering, how could you possibly land a 100lb tarpon off of the jetties. I'm sure I could get it up but id hate to kill or injure the fish doing so. Is there a safe way to get it up quick and back in after a picture? Or is it best to leave it in the water.


----------



## BrandonFox (Jan 8, 2013)

Get some studded overshoes, like the Korkers CastTrax so you can walk around on the low submerged rocks. I've never had to deal with a 100 pound tarpon off of the jetties, but if you are alone I could see it being a major problem, especially if you want a picture.


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

There are good rocks to land fish on. Typically beach side. Fight the fish to that spot then pull her up to you. Grab her lip snap a pic and cut the line or remove hook without pulling her along the rocks. Faster the better


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flasnook (Jun 22, 2014)

Beach it that's what we do back home


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Best keep it in the water. . get pix..and cut off or unhook if possible

If you 'land' it..and a GW is nearby....that will be the most expensive fish you ever landed...LOL

Limit 1....minimum length 85"... that's a pretty big tarpon....


----------



## flasnook (Jun 22, 2014)

I guess Texas law is different then Florida law we can catch as long as you keep in the water . Same with surf fishing


----------



## Tarponchaser (May 25, 2005)

Very unlikely to get a hundred pound tarpon on a jetty without serious injury to you or the fish. This fish will fight until it can no longer swim. We often pull the fish with the boat with our hands holding it upright for 5 to 10 minutes to revive it enough to even swim away. Pretty sure on landed on a jetty would not live.


TC


----------

